# OpenCycleMap for Garmin



## andym (22 Aug 2010)

(GPS-haters please look away now).
I saw this last night:

http://shop.opencycl...-gps-uk-ireland

and I thought it was worth sharing, for people like me who are a bit nervous about the process of producing a Garmin .img file from OpenStreetMap/OpenCycleMap data. You can now buy a ready-to-roll version from OpenCycleMap. Screenshots look good. OK no doubt it's easier than it looks to roll your own, but £14.99 to support the OpenCycleMap project seems like money well spent.

There are also maps for Germany/Austria/Switzerland and Benelux (and while I'm at it, you can get OpenStreetMap mapping for France from here).

Anyway my question: does the OpencycleMap mapping give more cycle-friendly routes with Garmin GPses (I've tried the 'cycle-friendly' option on the GPS without success - the low-point was the time when having set a route point in order to avoid an a-road, the GPS decided that I should go do the route-point, then do a u-turn and head for the A-road!).


----------



## yello (22 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the link andym. As a result, I've found a potentially useful app. So I'm going to have a play with Mkgmap on Ubuntu with the French map... that'll keep me occupied for hours!!


----------



## MockCyclist (22 Aug 2010)

Get Garmin maps ex OSM from here for free:

http://talkytoaster.info/ukmaps.htm



Get the file 100820-UK+Contours-Routable-GMAPSUPP.zip
Dump the unzipped file on your Garmin and it works. Very easy, you don't have to go through any convoluted compilation procedures.

Then 100820-GB+Contours-Routable-MapSource.zip
And follow the instructions to install the maps for use in MapSource (if you want). Slightly more tricky, you have to make sure you copy the files to the correct location and then run a batch file to install the registry keys, but it all worked first time for me.


----------



## andym (22 Aug 2010)

MockCyclist said:


> Slightly more tricky, you have to make sure you copy the files to the correct location and then run a batch file to install the registry keys, but it all worked first time for me.




That's the bit where I say "£14.99 to OpencycleMap? Bargain".

yello - OK I guess there some people who enjoy messing about with mkgmp on Ubuntu!


----------



## yello (22 Aug 2010)

andym said:


> OK I guess there some people who enjoy messing about with mkgmp on Ubuntu!



It didn't last long! I quickly ascertained it wouldn't give me anything above and beyond that that I can already do much much more simply with web based tools!


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Aug 2010)

Mockcyclist! that link to Talkytoaster led me to http://opencyclemap.org/... the resource I never knew existed, and at a price I like! Thankyou!!!


----------

